# WANTED... Orange Beach AL FLOUNDER Expert



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking to charter a flounder fishing (not sticking) trip in Orange Beach

Who's the best guide?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No body willing to share flounder secrets?

I'll provide the boat, beer, gas and bait.

You provide the knowledge and spots.

In Perdido Bay, Intercoastal from Bear Point to Mobile Bay,

rivers and creeks (Soldiers creek, etc)


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

give it some time. 

Not everybody is looking at PFF every minute of the day...

Should get a response from somebody, but it might take a few days.

I am no good at hook and line flounder fishing, so I can't help. LOL


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's about the best you'll find in that area (and FWIW he has my personal recommendation)...

http://www.brownsinshore.com/

Scroll down to the bottom (at the link) for a list of credentials in his bio.

Flounder should be showing up!

Hope this helps!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope so, I've only gotten on them by accident, and only a couple of times.

Weird fish, tasty but tough to target for me anyway.

I can stick em' but not hook em'.


----------

